# Debug



## Shaman (13 Januar 2004)

Hi,
Ich bekomme seit kurzem beim e-mailen immer eine Meldung auf meinen Rechner
"Debug Assertion Failed". 
Programm C:\windows\editpad.exe
File:fprintf.c
Line: 56
Expression:str!=Null
Kann mit dieser Melung nichts anfangen und da ich am Rechner nichts verändert habe vermute ich einen Virus oder ähnliches, Antivir zeigt aber nichts.
Hat jemand eine Idee??


----------



## technofreak (13 Januar 2004)

Ein bißchen mehr an Info wäre ganz nützlich: welches Mailprogramm z.B ,  aus einer  deiner
vorherigen Posting entnehme ich , daß du WXP hast, es wäre trotzdem nicht verkehrt , solche Infos 
zu wiederholen, da nicht alle Forenteilnehmer sich erst durch deine früheren Posting "wühlen" möchten.
tf


----------



## Shaman (13 Januar 2004)

Sorry, natürlich...  

Ich habe Win XP und maile in der Regel per Outlookexpress 6. Und im Internet häng ich immer noch mit IE 6.
Gruß 
Shaman


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Januar 2004)

editpad.exe ist Spyware und hat Deinen Browser hijacked...


----------



## Shaman (13 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> editpad.exe ist Spyware und hat Deinen Browser hijacked...



Und wie siehts aus mit Lösungsgeld??


----------



## Devilfrank (14 Januar 2004)

In dem Du bei "adaware" oder "spyware" kaufst/spendest.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2004)

*dasselbe*

Ich habe seit gestern das selbe problem,
Ich habe adaware und norton 2004
In der Protokolldatei habe ich festgestellt, das Norton gestern eine Bedrohung :C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Jürgen\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CH6FKT2F\counter[1].jar 
Klicken Sie hier, um weitere Informationen über diese Bedrohung zu erhalten: Trojan.ByteVerify

Gefunden und gelöscht hat.
Im abgesicherten Modus findet norton auch kein Problem mehr.
Trotzdem habe ich nach dem Neustart die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie im ersten post.
Die IE startseite und die favoriten werden verändert.
was kann ich noch tun adaware findet nichts


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Januar 2004)

1. Systemwiederherstellung ausgeschaltet? -> ggf. das ganze nochmal.
2. AdAware aktuell (01R247-10.01.2004)? -> ggf. das ganze nochmal,
3. Die Unterordner in "TemporaryInternetFiles gelöscht? -> ggf. nachholen
4. wenn das nicht hilft, lade Dir hier HijackThis runter:
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/hijackthis.zip
Damit sollte Dir dann angezeigt werden, wo der Rest zu finden ist.

Good luck!


----------



## Shaman (17 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> 4. wenn das nicht hilft, lade Dir hier HijackThis runter:
> http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/hijackthis.zip
> Damit sollte Dir dann angezeigt werden, wo der Rest zu finden ist.
> 
> Good luck!



Hijackthis hats leider auch nicht gebracht, es wurden zwar entsprechende Registryeinträge gefunden und gelöscht, nach jedem Neustart des IE waren die aber wieder da, ebenso die editpadexe.
Spybot hat auch nichts gefunden.
Habe das Problem jetzt per Systemwiederherstellung gelöst, da ich ungefähr wußte, wann der Fiesling auf meinen Rechner gekommen ist.
Im Nachhinein hat die neueste Antivirversion noch einen TR/Krepper.F im Restorebereich entdeckt, vielleicht hing es ja auch damit zusammen. Hauptsache ist  und bleibt weg....
Danke für die Hilfen !


----------



## Shaman (17 Januar 2004)

*Re: dasselbe*



			
				ciceroonline schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe seit gestern das selbe problem,
> Ich habe adaware und norton 2004
> In der Protokolldatei habe ich festgestellt, das Norton gestern eine Bedrohung :C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Jürgen\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CH6FKT2F\counter[1].jar
> Klicken Sie hier, um weitere Informationen über diese Bedrohung zu erhalten: Trojan.ByteVerify
> ...



@ Gast

Den counter.jar kenn ich leider auch schon, hat aber mit dem editpad nichts zu tun. Verändert aber ebenso Einstellungen des IE.
Da steckt wohl irgensoeine Page von Tooncomix dahinter, deswegen heißt entsprechender Trojaner bei Antivir Tooncom B.


----------

